

Mobile Web jQuery And HTML5 Frameworks for Web Developers - Mamady
http://webinsightlab.com/design/10-best-mobile-web-jquery-and-html5-frameworks/

======
tsunamifury
Can someone concisely explain to me the benefits of a very javascript heavy
way to build your mobile app like Sencha-touch over the more HTML5/CSS based
way of jQuery Mobile and Bootstrap?

Also I'm confused why this article failed to mention two of these frameworks

------
marknutter
I've been doing a lot of research over the past week on all the solutions out
there because I'm building a phonegap based html5 app. My goal is to make it
as native feeling as possible. The closest to that experience comes from
Sencha Touch and Spine.js mobile. However, what I have found is that doing
things from scratch is really the best way to get as close to native as
possible.

Sencha touch is a bit heavy and you have to do things their way, and there's a
bit of a learning curve (not to mention it doesn't mesh well with a lot of the
javascript MVC-style frameworks out there). That said, it really is the most
complete, best performant option out there.

------
taskstrike
This article was a fail in that it failed to mention sencha touch which is the
no brainer choice in this space.

Jquery mobile comes second after this.

~~~
Jacob4u2
That's an interesting opinion. How do you feel about the fact that Sencha
touch requires the purchase of a license for a commercial app whereas jQuery
Mobile does not? IMO that makes jQuery a more attractive choice.

However, I will agree that the article was a bit jQuery heavy; several of the
options presented were extensions of jQuery Mobile.

~~~
taskstrike
It does not now. Sencha updated their commercial license to be free.

------
dillon
I feel like Bootstrap should be added to this list. The included CSS and
Javascript is amazing and makes development incredibly easy.

------
mintusingh
useful collection ...

